#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Английский >  > > >  >  >  Сайты по древнейшим текстам и сопоставлениям канонов

## Eugeny

http://www.ancient-buddhist-texts.net/ Древние буддийские тексты сайт достопочтенного Anandajoti Bhikkhu
http://www.ebmp.org/ проект древних буддийских манускриптов
http://suttacentral.net/ - огромный проект по сопоставлению всех канонов и найденных древних текстов

Если кто нибудь ещё знает подобные ресурсы кидайте ссылки.

----------

Топпер- (01.08.2013)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Если кто нибудь ещё знает подобные ресурсы кидайте ссылки.


например dharmalib.ru. Есть более сотни текстов из Кангьюра и каталог кангьюра в том числе. На русском

----------

sergey (31.07.2013), Ашвария (31.07.2013), Степан Т (01.08.2013), Топпер- (01.08.2013)

----------


## Eugeny

> например dharmalib.ru. Есть более сотни текстов из Кангьюра и каталог кангьюра в том числе. На русском


 :Facepalm:

----------


## Карма Палджор

> 


Сами попросили что-нибудь с каноническими текстами. да еще и на русском.  :Smilie:

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (01.08.2013)

----------


## Eugeny

> Сами попросили что-нибудь с каноническими текстами. да еще и на русском.


Была указана фраза древнейшими текстами.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Была указана фраза древнейшими текстами.


А если внимательно посмотреть ваши ссылки, то что увидим? Особенно третью. В частности третий столбец (тибетский язык). И в частности первый пункт - редакции Деге и Пекинская. Там дальше идут ссылки на Кангьюр, к слову говоря. Поэтому ссылка на мой сайт вполне легитимна. Тем более что там есть и описания различных редакций Кангьюров (http://www.dharmalib.ru/%D1%81t%D0%B...iu%D1%80%D0%B5). И развернутый каталог Кангьюра редакции Деге (http://www.dharmalib.ru/%D1%81t%D0%B...d%D0%B5g%D0%B5). И множество текстов из этой редакции собрания канонических текстов.

----------


## Eugeny

> А если внимательно посмотреть ваши ссылки, то что увидим? Особенно третью. В частности третий столбец (тибетский язык). И в частности первый пункт - редакции Деге и Пекинская. Там дальше идут ссылки на Кангьюр, к слову говоря. Поэтому ссылка на мой сайт вполне легитимна. Тем более что там есть и описания различных редакций Кангьюров (http://www.dharmalib.ru/%D1%81t%D0%B...iu%D1%80%D0%B5). И развернутый каталог Кангьюра редакции Деге (http://www.dharmalib.ru/%D1%81t%D0%B...d%D0%B5g%D0%B5). И множество текстов из этой редакции собрания канонических текстов.


У вас ни ПК ни Гандхары текстов нет, ни даже Агам, так что тут говорить не о чём.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> У вас ни ПК ни Гандхары текстов нет, ни даже Агам, так что тут говорить не о чём.


Так бы и сказали что по вашему мнению надо сбрасывать ссылки по пк и пр. Правда вопросы по пк находятся в области веры. Если память не изменяет,  то у одной из ранних школ было собрание дхарани питака. Так что попробуйте сперва доказать что эти тексты не так же стары как и все остальное.   Удачи. И заодно советую подучить историю. В частности что и кем переводилось на тибетский.  И что в тибетском буддизме откуда пришло (виная и пр.).

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (01.08.2013)

----------


## Eugeny

> Так бы и сказали что по вашему мнению надо сбрасывать ссылки по пк и пр. Правда вопросы по пк находятся в области веры. Если память не изменяет,  то у одной из ранних школ было собрание дхарани питака. Так что попробуйте сперва доказать что эти тексты не так же стары как и все остальное.   Удачи. И заодно советую подучить историю. В частности что и кем переводилось на тибетский.  И что в тибетском буддизме откуда пришло (виная и пр.).


Смотрю для вас научные данные область веры.

----------

